# iStick 100w TC vs. Cuboid



## BeardedVaper93 (3/3/16)

Hey Vapers.
A little advice needed here.

So we now have a comparison here that i need to help make up my mind.

In the red corner:
iStick 100w TC
ni200, Ti, SS temp control
dual 18650
connected in parallel
upgradable to 120w




In the blue corner:
Cuboid 150w
ni200, Ti, SS temp control
dual 18650
connected in series
upgradable to 200w



i need to know the following

1.) which will give me better battery life on average?
2.) which will be a better buy and why?
3.) this is more of A POINTER. i have a ipv3li, i use a bellus and goblin mini. builds range between 0.2 and 0.4 ohms. i enjoy dual coil and i love my rta's. i want to get a toptank mini for one of these devices and run some single coil builds at arround 0.5 ohms. also i would like a great working TC device. mine is good but no SS option. i want to run 2 turds, so one being series and the other being parallel, what will be better on battery life? and as an overall device, which would you buy?

P.S. - No BS remarks needed, i'm here for advice, not one liners...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (3/3/16)

Battery life is the same for all intents and purposes. In a regulated mod, it doesn't make much of a difference (+-4%)

Imo, it's a choice of form factor and weight and the convenience of being able to run different batteries on the iStick as well as the awesome firing button.


----------



## Andre (3/3/16)

+1 on what @Mike says above - it took a lot of patience from him to convince me that the battery life would be more or less the same for all practical purposes.

I have a Cuboid. It is quite heavy. Comes in at 303 g with batteries. Would like to know the weight of the iStick with batteries?

So you do not need paired batteries on the parallel mod, @Mike? I like that. Just waiting for a silver one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (3/3/16)

@Andre I'm happy to explain things man! It's more that I compulsively correct things, even when I should sometimes bite my tongue 

269g with 2x Smurfs. However I LOVE the form factor and button.

Yup, parallel means you can run 1 battery even (although it limits the wattage I believe) or 2 completely different batteries!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (3/3/16)

Mike said:


> @Andre I'm happy to explain things man! It's more that I compulsively correct things, even when I should sometimes bite my tongue
> 
> 269g with 2x Smurfs. However I LOVE the form factor and button.
> 
> Yup, parallel means you can run 1 battery even (although it limits the wattage I believe) or 2 completely different batteries!!!




so istick yay cuboid nay?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/3/16)

I really want to see a size comparison between these 2


----------



## ConradS (3/3/16)

Mike said:


> @Andre I'm happy to explain things man! It's more that I compulsively correct things, even when I should sometimes bite my tongue
> 
> 269g with 2x Smurfs. However I LOVE the form factor and button.
> 
> Yup, parallel means you can run 1 battery even (although it limits the wattage I believe) or 2 completely different batteries!!!


I'd like to know what happens when one battery stops making contact, does the mod drop max wattage automatically or do you end up with a dangerous situation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991 (3/3/16)

Had both.
Pros for the istick
Lighter
Awesome feeling in hand
Upgradeable firmware
Awesome button
Can be run with one battery
Hard lock button for Pocket safety 

Cons
Lower power maxes out at 120watts
Could use a bigger display
Lock button is a tad hard to apply

Cuboid
Pros
Higher Power 200watt after firmware 
Awesome display
Nice to hold 

Cons
Weight
Very square in pocket
Can't be used with one battery AFAIK
Bad paint finish peels like a mofo







Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (4/3/16)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## christovape (12/3/16)

I would go for the istick..... I have always been a fan and have never really had one give me any crap. My 50w and my 100w never seemed to wanna give up..... the finish also lasted long and did not scratch to easily

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## christovape (12/3/16)

I also got some of the best battery life out of it

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Unless getting into exotic builds that require the extra power, from all that has been said, iStick seems like the winner. 

We have a little 40w iStick around, built in battery. Oldest mod in the house but perfect nick not even a scratch. 

I will trust them again no problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

For the price i think the cuboid offers a lot. I love mine. But as mentioned if you dont intend going over 100w the istick sounds more ergonomic. Battery life will always be the same at similar wattage and installed capacity regardless of the way its connected.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (12/3/16)

Istick purely for not having the paint peeling issue. Paint peeling off a mod makes it look like a dogs bottom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Istick purely for not having the paint peeling issue. Paint peeling off a mod makes it look like a dogs bottom.


One of the big reasons I went for an Esige Eiffel T1 when looking into high power mods. Not much can happen to this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

That reminds me of the MVP2 @Lord Vetinari 
Where did you get that Eiffel if i may ask?


----------



## DarkSide (12/3/16)

christovape said:


> I would go for the istick..... I have always been a fan and have never really had one give me any crap. My 50w and my 100w never seemed to wanna give up..... the finish also lasted long and did not scratch to easily
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


Dropped my iStick 100w unlocking the front door to go to work, both TFV4 mini and iStick no more, replaced both and bought a vape bag


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Silver said:


> That reminds me of the MVP2 @Lord Vetinari
> Where did you get that Eiffel if i may ask?


Got mine from Vape Mob in Kenilworth. It is my "office" mod, comes with an induction charging plate so I can just put it down next to the mousepad and it is charging. Silly I know but for all-day high power vaping nothing suits me better.

4200mah built in battery gives me 2 days at 28 watts (where I run my subtanks) but of course anything over 60 watts kills it fast. 

Perfect office mod. Not ideal for travel if you need high wattage consistently.


----------



## stevie g (12/3/16)

The tesla nano is gorgeous just wish it also had an induction plate but the usb will do me fine.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Sprint said:


> The tesla nano is gorgeous just wish it also had an induction plate but the usb will do me fine.


Am I a sucker for the name Tesla... what a legend. I will look these up.


----------



## christovape (13/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Dropped my iStick 100w unlocking the front door to go to work, both TFV4 mini and iStick no more, replaced both and bought a vape bag


Eish that's a kak one.... it's like loosing a part of your life lol. 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (14/3/16)

Insofar battery life is concerned the parallel setup will last a bit better at lower wattage and the cuboid at higher wattage. This is because of the amount of work the electronics has to do to regulate the voltage. 

For example at 0.5 Ohm is 32W at 4V practically spot on a for a single cell battery. Here the iStick needs to do very little as it is wired in parallel whereas the Cuboid will have to regulate down from +- 8V as it is in series.

Note that stepping down the voltage is more efficient than stepping up the voltage so the equation quickly goes in favour of the Cuboid when the wattage goes up.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Jos (14/3/16)

ConradS said:


> I'd like to know what happens when one battery stops making contact, does the mod drop max wattage automatically or do you end up with a dangerous situation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It reduces the wattage to 75W if you are only using a single cell.

I suppose the other safety features will be adjusted accordingly as well?


----------



## User_E (3/4/16)

Hi guys,

Interesting discussion. Here are some size comparison pics: iStick 100w TC vs Cuboid - Taken from TVC youtube channel. The Cuboid doesn't seem as "pocketable" as the iStick, prolly due to the girth.











--

And now... VS the iStick 50w:









Source URL:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

